# Livefishdelivery.com



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever used them? I would appriciate any stories.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

never used them before but I have used liveaquaria.com. I'd check them out, they are great with quality and have a 2 week guarentee.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Liveaquaria is much more expensive. We are talking like double the price for most fish. LFD.com has a 5 day guarentee. The shipping for liveaquaria is $30, whereas LFD is $25. The shipping methods seem the same, but LFD is way cheaper. I have been using Live aquaria as a fish reference for a few years now, but never bought anything.


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

We carry about 20-30% of the freshwater department of what you'd find in livefishdelivery.com or liveaquaria.com. Another place to look at would be http://www.petsolutions.com/

You might try your LFS. I work in the fish department of a small pet store. Most LFS's have more than we do. We have stock levels about what you'd find in Petco or Petsmart, i.e. a bit more than Wal-Mart. But sometimes we can suprise you. I can have pretty much ANY fish in my store with my next order. An inventory is done and an order is placed with the wholesaler on Tuesday evening. Our wholesaler has found that if he ships via Priority Mail from West Tampa post office (near the airport) by 9am, the parcels will be delivered the next day in the north east. Seems to be only two days if you ship after about 10am. The order gets packed around 4 to 8 am Wednesday morning. I unpack the package around noon Thursday, so these fish probably were only in the box 30-32 hours. Works for us, but we are near the airport where the mail, FedEx, UPS come in... for the outer suburbs of NYC, it may not work in all cases. I suspect our fish arrive about midnight to the local airport. The sort facility is about 1 mile from the airport. Our post office is the retail counter of this sort facility.
Now let's say you want something we don't carry... like Discus. We can have some nice 3-3.5" in the color of your choice for about $50 each (no shipping). We pay about $20 each. When shipped with out other fish in our regular order, perhaps it costs us $5 in shipping.
They are coming from the same Florida farms 90% of the fish are... same price at most stores... Why not give the lfs a try?
I use the online services for pricing purposes.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the site. My LFS currently has all of the fish I am looking for (just got them in yesterday). I will though be using petsolutions.com for plants, because their prices are pretty good, and they have a good variety.


----------

